# first time cold smoking cheese



## cmcatv (Jan 11, 2017)

So tomorrow I will be trying my first try at smoking cheese. Old fort cheddar and an old fort mozzarella. (I know nothing yet about cheeses and what is good or bad just grabbed these to try)
Using apple wood pellets in a tube for my smoke, in a vertical master built smoker.
Going to let them smoke for approximately 3 hours than out and let them sit at room temp for a few hours than in the fridge for a week or so.

Any tips or suggestions will be greatly appreciated. 

Now a few questions.  
How long should I let them rest at room temp, than how long in the fridge? If i try it or eat it right away what will the difference be in a week after resting?

I dont have a vacuum sealer so can i plastic wrap tightly?

Is there a temp that is to cold for cold smoking cheese?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 12, 2017)

cmcatv said:


> So tomorrow I will be trying my first try at smoking cheese. Old fort cheddar and an old fort mozzarella. (I know nothing yet about cheeses and what is good or bad just grabbed these to try)
> Using apple wood pellets in a tube for my smoke, in a vertical master built smoker.
> Going to let them smoke for approximately 3 hours than out and let them sit at room temp for a few hours than in the fridge for a week or so.
> 
> ...


----------



## cmcatv (Jan 12, 2017)

Cheese has been in my smoker since 3:30pm  (it is now 7:30). 
Smoker tube has ran perfectly and i have had great smoke the entire time. 
Im going to let smoker tube run out which should be 15mins or so than pull the cheese.
The cheese has no color change at all. 
The temp in the smoker is 50degrees. Could this be the reason the cheese hasnt taken on any color?
I haven't tried it to see if it took on flavor.
Either way im gonna wrap it up and put in the fridge for a few weeks and see how it is than.


----------



## gnatboy911 (Jan 12, 2017)

Not sure about the color, but wrap tightly and put in the bottom drawer of the fridge and forget about it. It's tough. Tried some of mine right out of the smoker...tasted like an ashtray. Give it a few weeks and you're in for a treat.


----------



## lemans (Jan 12, 2017)

Gotta let them mellow out for at least a month wrapped in plastic


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 12, 2017)

The color change is subtle.  Once you slice it, you'll see it.  

A drastic color change is usually a bit too much smoke.


----------



## cmcatv (Jan 12, 2017)

Now that i have the cheese in the house i do see a bit of a change in color.  Couldnt help it i tried it...

 Ya ashtray lol.

I wrapped it up and in the fridge.  We will see in a month.

Is it ready yet...
. Is it ready yet..
Its gonna be a long month. Better put it where i cant see it.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 12, 2017)

What did you wrap it in?


----------



## joda (Jan 12, 2017)

I just smoked some cheese for the first time one week ago,so I know exactly what your going through.I look at it almost daily. I did extra sharp white and sharp white with apple. It did get a light golden color after 2 hours of smoke from the AMNTS. It's killing me not knowing how it came out but, I think I'm going to double down and smoke some monterey jack this weekend.I will  try to hold out at least 2 weeks.( Maybe a little piece won't hurt).I hope your cheese mellows nicely.


----------



## lemans (Jan 12, 2017)

Newly smoked cheese tastes like and ashtray!!
It needs the hang out for 6 hours and then be wrapped for at least a month so it can mellow out


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 12, 2017)

I agree it needs to mellow for a bit.  

In a week smoke more then another week smoke more.  

Keep a rotation going. That way you always have cheese to eat.  Trust me.

Once vac sealed it will last over a year in the fridge


----------



## cmcatv (Jan 12, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> What did you wrap it in?


Really tight with plastic wrap.  I dont have a vac sealer.


----------

